# Anyone read Gerald Appel's book?



## JackJackJack (24 April 2008)

"Technical Analysis - Power Tools For Active Investors"?

Can anyone recommend this book?

I don't really want to delve into it unless it's recommended reading for a budding technical analyst.

Thanks

Jack


----------

